
Startup idea for helping people better understand their printed books - amichail

======
juwo
It was a failed idea from Radio Shack (?) in 1998 - I still have the stuff
they gave away for free when it failed - the scanner shaped like a d****. But
if you are interested in this, then why dont you look at my post
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1890 \- Anil

~~~
amichail
There's no scanner involved here.

~~~
juwo
I have been doing what you have in mind, with juwo.

------
amichail
Please contact me if you might be interested in pursuing such a startup:
amichail@gmail.com.

~~~
Alex3917
I'm actually working on a similar problem to this now, not as a startup but as
a long essay / short book. I'm taking a literacy class this semester, not
because I want to be a teacher but because I'm really fascinated by just how
illiterate our country is. 1/3 of Americans never read another book after HS
for the rest of their lives. We talk about marketing to the base of the
pyramid in Africa, but how about the base of the literacy pyramid in the US.
You have this huge market that generally has enough money to buy books, but
because of a combination of poor literacy skills and lack of interest there is
nothing happening. It's not just lower class people either; my dad doesn't
read very many books and he was at Davos last month. Granted he's on email and
reading reports all day, but still.

I can send you my writing in a couple weeks when I at least have a coherent
draft if you want.

~~~
amichail
Yes, I would be interested in reading your essay/book draft. It might provide
excellent motivation for this startup idea :)

